# camping in wv...fayetteville



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2009)

destination:  roger's rocky top retreat....fayetteville wv..turn at sherry's beer world...then go to the end of kaymoor #1.   this is mainly a camping area for climbers.








my 35 dollar ebay tent:








historical downtown fayetteville:

the hippie place for breakfast..the catherdal cafe....an old church turned into  a diner:






one street:






the other:


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2009)

summersville dam.  the largest earthen dam east of the mississippi.











this dam releases the water allowing the gauley for 22 days a year to become a rafting mecca.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2009)

they wanted 10 bucks a head to get into the gauley fest....i declined.


----------

